# Well well well....



## Bearcat (Jun 7, 2007)

I just stumbled across this place..... 8) 

Looks pretty interesting....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2007)

I will move this to the Basic section where it belongs.

Welcome however.


----------



## Bearcat (Jun 7, 2007)

TY.... Ill be checking this place out.. nice diverse layout.. Seems like a pretty decent bunch....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2007)

For the most part. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 8, 2007)

Which part of the bunch of nuts or grapes do I fit into Adler. And welcome to the site Bearcat


----------



## Heinz (Jun 8, 2007)

hey bearcat welcome!


----------



## sovietmoho (Jun 8, 2007)

Bearcat said:


> I just stumbled across this place..... 8)
> 
> Looks pretty interesting....


 is it now


----------



## sovietmoho (Jun 8, 2007)

my name is lole


----------



## sovietmoho (Jun 8, 2007)

i now alot about the war i was in it


----------



## sovietmoho (Jun 8, 2007)

someone talk to me please i need lovin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2007)

Goodbye....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> Which part of the bunch of nuts or grapes do I fit into Adler. And welcome to the site Bearcat



You are the nuts...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the house of fun....


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome matie 8)


----------



## ccheese (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello..... and welcome to the forum.

Charles


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2007)

Yo BC


----------



## Njaco (Aug 10, 2007)

> Which part of the bunch of nuts or grapes do I fit into Adler.


 I wanna be the stem!!!

Welcome Bearcat.


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, mate.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 10, 2007)

There are soooooo many Aussies and Kiwis here...
Too many kiwis in fact !!!!
G'day welcome to the forum mate.
Cheers


----------

